# True Detective 2. Dal 21 Giugno 2015.Fox Tv, in Italia.Trailer Video



## admin (17 Maggio 2015)

Terminata la prima stagione, è già tempo di True Detective 2. La seconda serie di una serie che ha avuto un grande successo.

Quando inizierà True Detective 2? Il prossimo 21 Giugno 2015. In Usa. In Italia verrà trasmessa da Sky, Fox Tv.

Rispetto alla prima stagione, cambiano i protagonisti e la trama.

Ecco, di seguito, il cast:

Colin Farrell, Vince Vaughn, Rachel McAdams e Taylor Kitsch.


Qui in basso, al secondo post, il trailer di True Detective 2


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2015)




----------



## BB7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Leggo molti pareri contrastanti sulla prima puntata di questa seconda stagione. Personalmente l'ho trovata buona e non capisco chi si ostina a fare paragoni con la prima season quando è stato più volte detto che è tutto diverso..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Ho guardato solo la prima puntata della prima serie. Non mi è piaciuta e non l'ho più visto.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho guardato solo la prima puntata della prima serie. Non mi è piaciuta e non l'ho più visto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Chiedo, cosa t'ha colpito di questo telefilm?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chiedo, cosa t'ha colpito di questo telefilm?



La storia è intrigante finora (ho visto le prime due), i discorsi di Rust, attori perfetti...insomma non c'è un errore, il ritmo è giusto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La storia è intrigante finora (ho visto le prime due), i discorsi di Rust, attori perfetti...insomma non c'è un errore, il ritmo è giusto.



A me proprio il ritmo mi annoiava.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me proprio il ritmo mi annoiava.



Lo immaginavo, ma infatti è un poliziesco, se ti aspettavi una serie molto d'azione sbagliavi secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo immaginavo, ma infatti è un poliziesco, se ti aspettavi una serie molto d'azione sbagliavi secondo me.



Ecco il motivo ahah. C'hai preso.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

2x02


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 2x02



Attenzione che ci sono alcune scene dei trailer promozionali che suggeriscono un finale diverso da quello che sembra


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Attenzione che ci sono alcune scene dei trailer promozionali che suggeriscono un finale diverso da quello che sembra





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sìsì a mente lucida me ne sono accorto. Tra l'altro ho visto che alcuni fan hanno postato una foto dal set con Farrell che parla con la McAdams e ha una fasciatura al busto e sta appoggiato ad un'ambulanza... molto probabilmente aveva un giubbotto antiproiettili, credo sia l'unica spiegazione. Non si esce vivi da due fucilate, soprattutto se una te la sparano a 2 cm dall'addome  Comunque su FB girano già le prime foto-identikit del tizio strambo col fucile:


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sìsì a mente lucida me ne sono accorto. Tra l'altro ho visto che alcuni fan hanno postato una foto dal set con Farrell che parla con la McAdams e ha una fasciatura al busto e sta appoggiato ad un'ambulanza... molto probabilmente aveva un giubbotto antiproiettili, credo sia l'unica spiegazione. Non si esce vivi da due fucilate, soprattutto se una te la sparano a 2 cm dall'addome  Comunque su FB girano già le prime foto-identikit del tizio strambo col fucile:





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quadro nello studio del dottore.....










Comunque mi sta piacendo la nuova stagione. La storia è molto diversa,ma l'atmosfera c'è tutta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Giugno 2015)

Nella scene poi c'e un forte indizio 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



C'e da notare la totale assenza di sangue. Dopo il primo colpo dovrebbe iniziare di scorrere subito del sangue, invece non si vede niente.


----------



## BB7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Quelle armi si possono caricare anche con sale grosso o proiettili di gomma, fyi.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Mi sa che avete ragione.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2015)

finale della 2°  
Ma avete ragione, anche io penso vada come dite.

e [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] sei un falco 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



lo psicologo/psichiatra ha qualcosa di losco, e il quadro nella sua stanza rende un suo coinvolgimento ancora piu probabile. e pare aver anche correlazioni con gli hippie squinternati questo qua. Inoltre, è sicuramente uno dei pochi che, grazie alle sedute con la vittima, avrebbe potuto sapere della seconda casa ad hollywood,e dei soldi sottratti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che casino 
Lo psichiatra a questo punto è l'indiziato principale,ma Bezzerides senior comincia a puzzare...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Occhio anche all'aiutante di Vince Vaughn (non mi ricordo il nome del personaggio  )

Comunque mamma mia... hanno proprio fucked up


----------



## cris (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il "losco"? si, penso anchio che sia losco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2015)

Che delusione la prima puntata della seconda serie ... La prima serie clamorosa la seconda è partita lenta e malissimo .


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che delusione la prima puntata della seconda serie ... La prima serie clamorosa la seconda è partita lenta e malissimo .



Comunque anche le prime due puntate della prima serie erano partite lente, almeno per me è stato così è stato sempre un crescendo di puntata in puntata....


----------



## Morghot (15 Luglio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Comunque anche le prime due puntate della prima serie erano partite lente, almeno per me è stato così è stato sempre un crescendo di puntata in puntata....


Esatto, a me paiono identiche in termini di "lentezza" asd, vedo molti che dicono che sta secondo stagione è lenta ma pure la prima non è che avesse sti ritmi... comunque a me sta piacendo molto così come la prima.

Poi secondo me la questione lentezza è che la prima in molti, compreso me, se la sono sparata in una settimana mentre questa la stanno quasi tutti guardando in contemporanea ed è un altra cosa!

Finalmente comincia poi a delinearsi altro oltre l'omicidio di casper, quella foto di gioventù con la combriccola al completo mi fa ben sperare in nefandezze ben più losche e profonde


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2015)

Non è questione di lentezza. Anzi, la prima stagione era paradossalmente ancora più lenta.
Ma, d'altra parte, c'era tutto il resto. Una sceneggiatura di altissimo livello, dialoghi MAI banali ma profondissimi, personaggi caratterizzati alla perfezioni con un background dietro molto molto consistente, una storia e una trama che, per quanto complicata, era bellissima e molto dark. Cast azzeccatissimo.

A sto giro, invece, personaggi sempliciotti e pieni di cliché e mai profondi ma sempre banali, dialoghi inconsistenti e vuoti (qualche battuta a parte), e una storia molto poco accattivante (lotti, appalti, sindaci, ecc...). Del cast salvo Colin Farrell, un po' la McAdams, mentre assolutamente no Kitsch, attoruncolo da 4 soldi con espressioni ridicole.

Dietro la prima stagione si vedeva chiaramente che c'era un lavoro profondo e frutto di tantissima dedizione. Questa stagione mi sembra messa lì quasi a caso. 

In ogni caso si sente anche molto il cambio alla regia.


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è questione di lentezza. Anzi, la prima stagione era paradossalmente ancora più lenta.
> Ma, d'altra parte, c'era tutto il resto. Una sceneggiatura di altissimo livello, dialoghi MAI banali ma profondissimi, personaggi caratterizzati alla perfezioni con un background dietro molto molto consistente, una storia e una trama che, per quanto complicata, era bellissima e molto dark. Cast azzeccatissimo.
> 
> A sto giro, invece, personaggi sempliciotti e pieni di cliché e mai profondi ma sempre banali, dialoghi inconsistenti e vuoti (qualche battuta a parte), e una storia molto poco accattivante (lotti, appalti, sindaci, ecc...). Del cast salvo Colin Farrell, un po' la McAdams, mentre assolutamente no Kitsch, attoruncolo da 4 soldi con espressioni ridicole.
> ...


In parte posso capirti però siamo alla quarta puntata, aspetterei prima dare giudizi definitivi sulla trama e sui personaggi... che poi anche i personaggi del primo non è che si allontanassero poi tanto da tipici cliché, anzi è un po' un marchio della serie quella di svilupparsi sui cliché per me, sia primari che secondari; marty tipico poliziotto un po' rozzo e *****ne ma buono, rust il tipo di poche parole dal passato cazzuto che piscia in testa a tutti... poi certo il personaggio di rust cohle è supremo ed esula dai cliché ma di base siam sempre lì.

Per la trama e tutto dobbiamo aspettare, io son convinto vada oltre quello che ci stanno mostrando ora, ma vedremo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Luglio 2015)

Finalmente sembra tornata l'atmosfera della prima stagione.


----------



## Morghot (21 Luglio 2015)

A me è piaciuta un botto l'ultima puntata, peccato per i baffoni di Velcoro


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è questione di lentezza. Anzi, la prima stagione era paradossalmente ancora più lenta.
> Ma, d'altra parte, c'era tutto il resto. Una sceneggiatura di altissimo livello, dialoghi MAI banali ma profondissimi, personaggi caratterizzati alla perfezioni con un background dietro molto molto consistente, una storia e una trama che, per quanto complicata, era bellissima e molto dark. Cast azzeccatissimo.
> 
> A sto giro, invece, personaggi sempliciotti e pieni di cliché e mai profondi ma sempre banali, dialoghi inconsistenti e vuoti (qualche battuta a parte), e una storia molto poco accattivante (lotti, appalti, sindaci, ecc...). Del cast salvo Colin Farrell, un po' la McAdams, *mentre assolutamente no Kitsch, attoruncolo da 4 soldi con espressioni ridicole.*
> ...


Ah ecco. Ho avuto la stessa impressione fin dalla prima puntata. Sembra si sforzi parecchio per fare un'espressione da duro ma il risultato a tratti è pessimo. Gli altri attori sono tutti molto naturali: Colin Farrell, Vince Vaugh, Kelly Reilly (mi piace assai xD), anche Rachel McAdams se la cava bene.


Comunque che questa seconda stagione sia inferiore alla prima non ci sono dubbi, però per me sei veramente troppo duro nel giudizio. Addirittura ti sembra messa lì a caso? Anche qui c'è un grande lavoro di sceneggiatura. Anzi sto avendo più difficoltà a seguire questa trama che non quella della prima stagione.
Il fatto è che la prima è veramente difficile da superare. E comunque è giusto aspettare le altre 3 puntate. Anche con la prima nonostante tutto ho avuto momenti altalenanti e solo con la fine (ma proprio la scena finale) la storia si è "completata" anche a livello personale riguardo i personaggi.

Questa seconda ha la stessa atmosfera, la stessa cura della trama, la stessa attenzione a dare spessore ai personaggi (recitazione permettendo, tipo il personaggio di Kirtch sarà anche buono ma lui vale un unghio di McConaughey e Harrelson che sono due mostri)


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ah ecco. Ho avuto la stessa impressione fin dalla prima puntata. Sembra si sforzi parecchio per fare un'espressione da duro ma il risultato a tratti è pessimo. Gli altri attori sono tutti molto naturali: Colin Farrell, Vince Vaugh, Kelly Reilly (mi piace assai xD), anche Rachel McAdams se la cava bene.
> 
> 
> Comunque che questa seconda stagione sia inferiore alla prima non ci sono dubbi, però per me sei veramente troppo duro nel giudizio. Addirittura ti sembra messa lì a caso? Anche qui c'è un grande lavoro di sceneggiatura. Anzi sto avendo più difficoltà a seguire questa trama che non quella della prima stagione.
> ...



Purtroppo non mi ha preso come la prima. L'atmosfera della prima stagione mi aveva catturato subito. Un giudizio finale lo darò alla fine, ad oggi mi ha deluso non poco... ovviamente non penso sia una schifezza, ma per me non è al livello clamoroso della prima e non ci si avvicina proprio :/


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non mi ha preso come la prima. L'atmosfera della prima stagione mi aveva catturato subito. Un giudizio finale lo darò alla fine, ad oggi mi ha deluso non poco... ovviamente non penso sia una schifezza, ma per me non è al livello clamoroso della prima e non ci si avvicina proprio :/


 Chi più chi meno siamo un po tutti delusi  Ma la butto lì, senza fare spoiler magari la trama della seconda si collegherà alla prima diventando epico! Sono ambientati nello stesso mondo giusto?


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Agosto 2015)

La settima puntata


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Agosto 2015)

Gran puntata,adesso vediamo se il finale da 90 minuti riuscirà a far chiarezza sull'intricatissima trama.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2015)

Niente Raga sono arrivato alle 4a puntata poi ho mollato supermegaiper delusione


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2015)

Che puntatoneee la 2x07!!!
Finalmente la trama si dipana (direi che sappiamo quasi tutto adesso), ma i nostri detective sono nei guai fino al collo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che peccato la morte di Paul


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gran puntata,adesso vediamo se il finale da 90 minuti riuscirà a far chiarezza sull'intricatissima trama.





Kaw ha scritto:


> Che puntatoneee la 2x07!!!
> Finalmente la trama si dipana (direi che sappiamo quasi tutto adesso), ma i nostri detective sono nei guai fino al collo.
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Può darsi finisca con lo stesso stile della prima stagione, cioè che in parte la vicenda verrà risolta, ma con ancora molti cattivi a piede libero e misteri irrisolti





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente Raga sono arrivato alle 4a puntata poi ho mollato supermegaiper delusione


guarda per come la vedo io questa nuova stagione ha lo stesso apparente "problema" della prima, cioè a volte la storia sembra rallentare parecchio/"annoiare" per poi prendere quota all'improvviso.

Anche la prima per quanto stupenda mi ha fatto quest'effetto più di una volta. Se non ricordo male ho pensato questa cosa soprattutto nella quinta puntata.
Inoltre la serie si è compiuta per così dire solo col finale dell'ultima puntata.

Questa seconda stagione uguale : tra alti e bassi fino alla quinta puntata, alla sesta si accende e alla settima succede di tutto 
Inoltre i personaggi sono scritti da Dio e alla lunga mi stanno piacendo un casino, in particolare Velcoro/Colin Farrell e la sua storia.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Personaggio di Paul scritto e gestito in maniera banale, come tutta la sua storyline... un'uccisione molto poco credibile (lol, una macchina da guerra che fredda un team di uomini addestrati, poi si fa ammazzare 5 minuti dopo come un pollo qualsiasi... seriously?) e quasi random di un personaggio principale in maniera meramente strumentale alla trama. Ma poi cos'è sta pagliacciata delle foto rubate all'altro detective, che improvvisamente non s'è visto più...


----------



## Morghot (4 Agosto 2015)

Per me il problema è che ci son troppi nomi e facce, io onestamente faccio fatica a ricordare di chi parlano molte volte lol e di conseguenza faccio fatica a capire bene la trama in tutti i suoi casini... però mi sta piacendo molto e quest'ultima puntata di sicuro la migliore.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



per me il finale sarà un ecatombe, crepano tutti senza pudore e finisce malissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Personaggio di Paul scritto e gestito in maniera banale, come tutta la sua storyline... un'uccisione molto poco credibile (lol, una macchina da guerra che fredda un team di uomini addestrati, poi si fa ammazzare 5 minuti dopo come un pollo qualsiasi... seriously?) e quasi random di un personaggio principale in maniera meramente strumentale alla trama. *Ma poi cos'è sta pagliacciata delle foto rubate all'altro detective, che improvvisamente non s'è visto più*...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se stai parlando delle foto incriminanti di Paul,quello che le aveva scattate (Dixon) è morto nel raid contro i messicani. Visto che lavorava per la cricca,sono andati nel suo appartamento per ripulirlo e hanno trovato le foto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Agosto 2015)

A chi interessa, in attesa dell'ultima puntata di stasera potete trovare una spiegazione di cosa è successo nelle prime 7 puntate scrivendo su google "guida per capire true detective"


----------



## Kaw (10 Agosto 2015)

2x08



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finale amarissimo, che questa non fosse una serie da lieto fine si sapeva, ma in questa stagione Pizzolatto ha rincarato la dose di cinismo con un finale a mio modo tragico.
Nella prima stagione almeno era stato dolceamaro, ma questo fai fatica a buttarlo giù.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> 2x08
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Concordo, finale difficile da digerire....ma bellissimo, è stato veramente emozionante. L'aria di morte che si respirava negli ultimi 30/40 minuti è assurda.

Comunque a grandi linee è finita come la prima. Cioè a parte i protagonisti (se restano vivi o meno), non tutti i cattivi la fanno franca/la storia non si chiude completamente.

In ogni caso apprezzo tanto il fatto di non poter dare nulla per scontato!



Ora si aspetta con impazienza la terza stagione che a quanto pare si farà


----------

